# 28bhs And 1/2 Ton Pickup



## JDGood1 (Jan 16, 2009)

I've been reading through the forum and I'd like to seek some advice on a unit we are considering. We're looking at a 2005 Outback 28BHS unit but I'm concerned about my tow vehicle. Currently I have a 2005 Dodge Ram 1500 4x4 complete with the tow package and 5.7 Hemi. I don't know the towing capacity off the top of my head but I believe it's somewhere around 6500 lbs. I really believe the 28 BHS model is at the limits of what this truck can handle. Or maybe it's simply the fact I'm not sure if I want to pull around a 29 1/2 foot trailer!







I'm really comfortable with our old 24' Terry but it's getting a little too old and it's time for an upgrade - but I'd rather not upgrade the TV at this stage. So, my question, is anyone else out there towing a 28BHS model with a 1/2 ton truck? Any experiences (good or bad) to share? Any advice from anyone on the length / weight of the 28BHS vs. my Dodge is certainly welcome.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We purchased our 28BHS in June of 2004 and until this season, towed it with a Chevy Suburban 1500. Did it get the job done, yes. Was I comfortable doing it, not so much. Over the past few years, we have probably put 5000 miles behind us with out a single incident (well okay, a flat tire (or two)). You can find your tow ratings by clicking HERE.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I towed our 28RSS with a 1500 Suburban. It did the job but barely. It was very weak on hills and just didn't feel stable. When I upgraded to 3/4 Burb it was like night and day. If you can, ungrade it to a 3/4 ton. --Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.

I towed a 28rss with a 2004 ram 1500 with 5.7 Hemi. Had a tow rating of 8100 pounds and it was fine on the flats but boy did it ever moan going up a grade.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

This topic actually pops up quite a bit and draws a multitude of responses/emotions. Maybe not this exact combination, but the "how much can I tow with my half-ton" has been up here before and quite recently. Trust your instincts on this one as it is always better to be safe than sorry. If you are uncomfortable with the situation, it can translate into a lot of stress on the road that your family will probably not see the better side of.......


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

When we had an Outback, it was the same one as you....a 2005 28BHS.

I towed it for 2 years with a 1998 Dodge Ram 1500. It was OK. Make sure you have a good sway control on it like an Equalizer or Reese Straitline.

My truck had the 360 V8 with 3.55 gears, so if you have the Hemi with tow package, you shouldn't have any real issues.


----------



## baileys crib (Sep 12, 2007)

I currently tow a 28RSDS with a Ram 1500 with the Hemi and I do just fine, but I also live in the flat lands of the midwest. If I had a lot of hills, I would probably upgrade. Definitely have the Equalizer hitch and I recommend you check your empty and loaded weights.

Good luck!


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Read this link for starters, NO WAY! IMHO. And thats for a 23!!!

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=25301&hl=


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Paul said:


> Read this link for starters, NO WAY! IMHO. And thats for a 23!!!
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=25301&hl=


I was going to buy me a big diesel truck to pull with as everyone told me I should... till i saw this... now I know its totally possible and easy to tow with my half ton...


----------



## JDGood1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow - thanks for all of the quick responses. This is exactly why I posted here - I felt I could get some honest opinions. It sounds like the smart money is on a smaller trailer until we decide on a new TV, so we'll continue shopping. Thanks to all of you for some fantastic feedback!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

The fact that you are asking tells me that you have some concerns - as well you should. That trailer will be maxing out your TV, and maybe taking it beyond safe limits. The problem is, there are so many numbers to consider and even for the experienced RV'er it gets confusing.

Here's a link that will help you sort through the numbers game: RV Towing Tips.

Download and print this document, then kieep it handy. It's chock full of good information, including sorting out all the neumbers and helping you figure out what size/weight trailer your TV can handle, and what size TV you might need for any particular trailer. It will help you with a lot of things.

But I can tell you, after towing our 29BHS (real close to the 28) with a 1500 Suburban (5.7L engine with 3:73 axle ratio) that the experience will not be pleasant. It's "the tail wagging the dog" syndrome. Of course, a lot depends on your plans for the trailer. If you only want to go short distances near your home, you may be OK. But long hauls - you may want to rethink your choice of trailers or TVs.

Just my opinion, and some may not agree.

Mike


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> The fact that you are asking tells me that you have some concerns - as well you should. That trailer will be maxing out your TV, and maybe taking it beyond safe limits. The problem is, there are so many numbers to consider and even for the experienced RV'er it gets confusing.
> 
> Here's a link that will help you sort through the numbers game: RV Towing Tips.
> 
> ...


 I have chimed in on a few of these topics. Asking the questions is a smart thing to do. There are some people who routinely challenge weights and limits and will say they have no problems. I was one of those people. I also had no other towing experience other than the set up I had at the time to compare to. I realized after asking questions here on Outbackers that I was more than a little over my GCVWR. I traded that TV in for the one I have now. The first time I towed with my F-250 it became very apparent to me that I had no business towing with my previous TV.

That being said, I agree with Mike. Having been on both sides of the TV capability fence, I am a believer in not exceeding 80% of your TV's capability. This insures things like brakes, transmission, suspension etc is going to work as advertised which provides a comfortable safety margin that translates to a pleasurable towing experience.

Eric


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

You'll get a variety of opinions on this, as did I almost 10 years ago when I was anxious about the very same thing. I got everything from "no problem" to "no freakin way". We took the leap at the time based on a lot of research and we were very much OK. But, being "ok" included several additional factors in order for our towing experiences to truly be "ok". Here's my take:

We started out with a 2000 28BHS (this Outback was made by LiteWay and was considerably lighter than its future siblings). Trailer was 4760 dry. With all our stuff packed in, we were in the low 5000 lbs range. We pulled that with a 2000 Ford F150 FX4 with tow package, electric brake control, friction sway control, and weight distributing hitch. I believe that truck's max towing (without getting into all the ratios) was rated at ~6800 lbs.

Here are the "factors" that made us ok with this setup: We are mostly weekend summer campers, and live in flat NJ. One trip a year to the Pocono, PA mountains. So, we're primarily local with our trips (1 - 3 hours travel distance). With all our junk in the camper, stuff in the pick up bed, etc., we were at the upper end of the proverbial scale with this overall setup, but still within the documented ranges. It was entirely do-able. Now, if we lived in the mountains, were planning on extensive and lengthy road trips and/or had altitude to consider, that "do-able" wouldn't be as comfortable. I believe you'd really want some extra power there when you factor in those elements.

Fast forward to today. We have a 2009 Sydney 29RLS (~7050 dry), pulled by a 2008 Ford F150 FX4, with tow package, weight distrib hitch with built in sway control, electronic brake, better truck gear ratios (huge difference there) than its older siblings, etc. Truck max towing is ~9400 lbs and this is an overall beefier truck than it's year 2000 equivalent. Same basic idea with being at the upper end of the overall truck/trailer scale here, but again very do-able.

Our F150 is primarily a daily driver, with the added bonus of being a workhorse for our Sydney on many weekend trips throughout the summer months. It does both jobs, admirably. RPMs when we were on our yearly mountain trip were completely fine. We actually did a Pocono-area mountain trips last year. The truck did not struggle at all and I was pleasantly surprised.

More power will clearly give you, just that - more power in towing. Some people are much more comfortable with the added power of more truck, and my point is simply to tell you of our own personal experience so that you can factor it in to your decision making.

When looking at the max tow ratings and everything that goes with them, also factor in where you live, what kind of trips you'll likely make and over what kind of terrain, how long you plan on keeping the trailer, etc. I believe that will all be key in evaluating how comfortable you'll be when considering a set up at the "upper" end of what the limits are.

Good luck and let us know how you make out! I hope this helped somewhat!

go6car


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

I would not go that big as the others have stated. See my post regarding the 23rs.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=25301&hl=

bbwb


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I initially ignored this post as many were chiming in. But after reading some of the replys thought you might want to hear of another experience towing this trailer.

I did it for 4 years with my former 1999 (old style) 1/2 ton Suburban. It was OK and we never were in any danger as it was stable and towed comfortably and without sway. The main drawback was the suspension that was still spongy and bounced for longer than I would have liked. As to power, the 1/2 ton Burb was as good as my new 3/4 ton Burb so no real improvement there. I've come to realize that a certain amount of high winding hard work is to be expected from any small block V8 engine.

The main advantage of the 3/4 ton is the added margin of safety due to the heavier chassis and drive train components that will last longer in this type of heavy service.

In conclusion I think you would be OK or even pleased towing a 28BHS with your Hemi Ram. You will have better power than I did with my 5.7 Chevy, and have a lighter curb weight than my 1/2 ton Burb. The 28BHS will check in at about 6100# loaded for camping, and I believe that you will be within your limits.

I have a close friend towing a 28RSS with the same truck (5.7 Hemi) , and now that we have the Reese system and hitch all dialed in, he is very pleased and comfortable towing the same size and weight trailer. He is a novice that was initially unhappy and fearful so he is hyper critical.

That said, I am still happier now towing with the 3/4 ton Burb as it is more stable and just feels more solid when towing. The 3/4 ton is better, but in this instance the 1/2 ton was sufficient.

Best of wishes with whatever you do.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Okay, I'll chime in. I have pulled my 28BHS with an '01 Tundra 4x4 for five years. I have pulled it across the Appalachain Mountains and the flats of the coastline, particularly in Florida. I don't exceed my capabilities or those of my rig. I have loved my Tundra and it has given me absolutely flawless and predictable behavior both towing and not towing. I would have no reservations pulling up to my posted maximums. Now, having said this, I will also agree with others about "feeling". Only you can decide what you can become or are now comfortable with, when it comes to this subject. I hesitate to give you an absolute "yes" or "no".

I think you are very wise to ask others for their opinions. In the end you will have to decide what makes you comfortable. The vacation starts when you hook up the trailer so find a setup you can live with.

What I tell my kids about public figures is that they are seldom as good or evil as they are depicted in the press. I think the same thing applies to decisions about towing. Be wary of "authorities" because they seldom agree. More often than not I find that people with the firmest opinions seldom have arrived at them through any verifiable science, but base them more on their prejudices, their friends opinions or those they read on the Internet (which, I remind you, you are reading right now).

Reverie


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

JDGood1- It might not be bad idea to look at a 26RS or smaller. You could probably get a great deal this time of year as well as the way the economy is going. Try Craigs List, that is where we found ours 3 years ago. It was gently used and only 2 years old.


----------

